# Rescue Remedy ?



## pookieboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone here ever use Bach's "Rescue Remedy" [for animals] to calm down your cat? I just bought a bottle at my local Vitamin Shoppe. I read the directions & it said to start out using 6 drops and to increase as needed. Well, that's_ awfully_ vague.

I'm using it on my cat Domino, whose got a really bad tooth & desperately needs to go to the vet. Problem is: 1. He will NOT get in a carrier, 2. I can barely pick him up as he immediately struggles to jump out of my arms, 3. He is a total scairtey cat, 4.The last time [3 yrs ago] I got him to the vet, and only with the help of my nephew, he jumped out of my arms and proceeded to run wild all over the vet's office before my nephew was able to finally corner him.

Let me explain a bit first. My vet's office is located directly across the street from my house & I usually just wrap my cat's in a big towel and just carry them over there. 

The vet now refuses to treat him and said it was because her was "feral" & he just would NOT deal with ferals. I asked him about giving him one of those re-op shots before he examined him and he said he wouldn't because of his age [he's 11].

Okaaay, so now I've GOT to get him in a carrier and drive him to another vet in another town about 5 miles away. Oh yeah, Dommie's _never_ been in a carrior OR in a car!

This is NOT looking good..........

Anyone got any ideas to help me deal with my cat's fears?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't want to take my cat to a vet that would label my cat as "feral" and not want to deal with him anyway, that is part of being a vet!

Have you looked for vets that do housecalls? That would make it so much less stressful for everyone involved.

If you have to get him in the carrier, get him used to it first. Leave it out in an area that your cat frequents, put toys or treats inside. Hopefully he will explore it on his own, and make it so he doesnt associate the carrier with going somewhere scary.

And the stress transfers. Try to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. He will be able to sense your stress, and this will make it harder for him.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz is prone to stress-induced UTIs. I have used Rescue Remedy when I know something is going to happen that will stress Ritz, like repairmen coming to my house.
I used RR for when I had to get Ritz into a cat carrier. It didn't work as well because she sensed my anxiety. Though after the visit, she was very loving and cuddly.
Ritz is big for a female cat, and I put around two drops in her food twice a day, on an as-needed basis. I start a day or two before the Event, and stop around a day after the Event.
And I would find another vet if he suggested my cat was too feral to treat.
Good luck!


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

I would add feeding IN the carrier, to the list of suggestions. If you find a vet that makes housecalls I would still give the RR. GL to you both, B


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm a fan of Pet Naturals of Vermont Calming chews. They're a treat that cats seem to love. I use them on Kobi when it's a full moon and he turns into a werewolf (when there's a FM he is an absolute jerk to the girls...beating on them, biting etc.). I usually give him 3 at a time and they chill his butt out.

I also recommended them to a friend who had to take her cat in the car for a 45 minute ride to a friends house (for cat sitting). The last time she had to do this her cat spent the entire trip lunging at the grate on the carrier and growling/yowling. She gave her 3 of the chews about an hour before leaving and she said she there wasn't a peep out of her.

Not guaranteeing the same results for you, but worth a try.


----------



## pookieboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't use Chews because Dommie can't chew _anything_ due to his sore tooth/mouth. 

I've put the carrier on the table top for the past week. I've been giving him the RR by putting 8 drops in [people] canned tuna fish water [he's just crazy about that water]. I keep putting the dish further & further back in the carrior each time I feed it. I've been getting calories in him by putting a whole bunch of chicken stock in his canned pate' food and mixing it really well so he can lap it up rather than chew.


----------



## pookieboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Update:

Got Dommie to the vet this monday past. It was quite tramatic for both of us. I put the RR in the tuna water & put the dish at the very backmost part of the carrier. He went in and drank....no problem. I closed the door
& that's when he went nuts.

The yeowling never stopped and he was biting & clawing at the cage door. I was so upset I even gave *myself* a dropperfull of RR! 

It takes over an hour for the RR to kick in so even when I got to the vet he was still non-stop yeowling

As he was carried in I burst out sobbing & could barely talk to explain what was wrong.

Long story short, he had eight teeth pulled. They did a full mouth cleaning, gave him some vacs & did a comprehensive blood workup. They also gave him a shot of an antibiotic that would be effective for 2 weeks. They also gave me some liquid pain meds I could put in his tuna water.

I left him at the vet till wednesday, took him home and fed him. He was ravenous. I gave him 2 full cans of food & watered it down with chicken broth till it became soupy.

Sooo, here I am, $640 poorer but still so happy my baby is all better now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

pookieboy said:


> Update:
> 
> Got Dommie to the vet this monday past. It was quite tramatic for both of us. I put the RR in the tuna water & put the dish at the very backmost part of the carrier. He went in and drank....no problem. I closed the door
> & that's when he went nuts.
> ...


Im sorry but I had to laugh out loud when I read you gave yourself a dose of RR too! 
RR has never worked for my cats. A rescue friend of mine swears by Spirit Essence drops. 
Spirit Essences - Holistic Remedies for Animals She has fosters cats with severe health issues and emotional issues. 
You can apply SE directly to the skin which I feel is more effective.

I've had good success with Composure Liquid by Verti Science. They make chew treats that work for my friends cats.

When having trouble loading a cat into a carrier it is easier to tip the carrier so the opening is facing upward. Scruff your cat and load it bottom first. Gently dropping him into the carrier. Quickly close top once he is inside. I hope my explanation makes sense.

$640 is a good price for all that the vet did for your cat. I know its a lot of money but most places where I live would of charged a lot more. Just a dental with teeth extracted would of been in the $600 range here. Dentals are expensive because they are put under with an incubation tube. Monitored the entire time to watch its heart and respiration rate. Plus the equipment is as expensive as a human dentist equipment is. (my sons a dentist)

You are a wonderful person to take good care of your cat. Its stressful but you find the humor in it too. I would continue to feed, or give treats, or toys in its carrier. It will make it a friendly place for your cat.


----------



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

I also put the carrier opening up (facing the ceiling) and gently pick up our cat by his two front paws (his body just hangs down) and lower him into the carrier. His back paws will sometmes grab onto the opening and prevents me from lowering hiim bu i jingle him a little and lift him up again and eventaully he misses the opening and i can (truthly) drop him in the carrier. It takes a few seconds for him to adjust and that gives me time to close the door. Even if it's a little hard on his arms, which i don't think it is, at least i can get him to the doctor's which is vital.



Mitts & Tess said:


> Im sorry but I had to laugh out loud when I read you gave yourself a dose of RR too!
> RR has never worked for my cats. A rescue friend of mine swears by Spirit Essence drops.
> Spirit Essences - Holistic Remedies for Animals She has fosters cats with severe health issues and emotional issues.
> You can apply SE directly to the skin which I feel is more effective.
> ...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I bet your kitty feels sooo much better after getting rid of all of those bad teeth. You are a great Meowmie!


----------

